# Lost Bag of Straps on Main Salmon River



## Jenz (Sep 5, 2016)

Hey, river people. We think we left a grey bag full of raft straps at the Spring Creek boat ramp or camp ground last Saturday (8/27). It was around $500 worth of straps. If anyone knows anyone that was on the main Salmon from Spring Creek within the last week, please spread the word. We'd sure appreciate getting them back.


----------



## gringoanthony (Jul 4, 2009)

Hopefully you get it back.

I tried, unsuccessfully, to mark my bag with a permanent marker and permanent pain pen. Neither lasted.

So this summer I ordered one of these with my name and phone number printed on it and sewed in onto my bag:

Custom Embroidery Personalized Embroidered Name Tag 2 Lines Big Sized Patch | eBay

The turnaround and delivery were extremely fast. Quality is good. Easily worth $4.50 for a bag holding well over $500 in straps.


----------



## Montana Cat 65 (Jul 31, 2013)

*That sucks*

I was on the day stretch Saturday as well. I might go next weekend. I'll look, and I'll check the bulletin board.


----------



## mcoper8901 (Mar 28, 2011)

$500 worth of straps... LOL rafters. Musta had the gold cams and double thick springs.

Hope you get it back. That's my neck of the woods


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

$500 isn't actually that outrageous- $50 for a sturdy mesh bag, and an average of $5 each for 90 straps comes to $500 pretty quickly.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

If we are taking about spring bar by Alison creek, It was not there last night. Good Luck


----------

